# Lummi Raw & Wee vs. Drake & Draco



## MKLight (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Does anyone have at least one Lummi and one Modamag light? What are the big differences you like/dislike about either in EDC? Both seem like excellent manufacturers and have great lights.

Thanks for your help in confusing me more! :thumbsup: I know I can buy both...but all four? :thinking:

Thanks again! :twothumbs
Mike
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=5840


----------



## Peter Atwood (Oct 4, 2008)

I've got two Lummis and one Drake. The Raw lights are awesomely bright and I like the tritium vial options. They are a bit chunky though and they lack knurling which is something they could really use IMO. The Drakes are also incredibly bright, have a more slender form and they have knurling which makes them grippier and easier to activate. I find myself preferring the Drake but honestly you can't go wrong with either. You will be amazed at how much light these little packages put out.


----------



## Rossymeister (Oct 4, 2008)

I Suggest Going for The Lummi Lights.

Have You Seen This And This Review?

From the Minute That I Read Them, I Was Sold.


----------



## Secur1 (Oct 5, 2008)

I too was in the process of getting either the NS or the Draco, i ended up getting the draco purely due to it's smaller size and i haven't regreted it, it's the only light in my small collection that never stops giving me that WOW feeling when i turn it on at full brightness.
I've had it on my keys for over a year now and it still looks like new.
My only wish is that i could afford the titanium one.....


----------



## heckboy (Oct 5, 2008)

I put a short response to a similar question in this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/207962

Adding a little more detail, I've got a Drake (TiCN), Draco (Chrome), Wee NS, Raw NS, and Raw Al.

IMHO the tritium locations on the Lummi lights are fantastic and allow the lights to be found easily in the EDC detritus on my dresser. The tritiums on the Modamag lights are located on the base of the battery tube and I've grown to feel that you are more likely to not be able to see the tritiums than to see them.

For keychain use I'm sold a little more on the Modamags since they are smaller in diameter and easier to pocket than the Lummi. I would like to have a knurl or spline or something on the Raw lights to make then easier to work. I've found the Raw requires two handed operation almost always.

They are all surreal in brightness. In terms of size to output I'm always impressed with the Draco at full power. If I was planning on spending my time hunting needles in haystacks I'd probably want my Raw NS...

Later,
HB


----------



## Fiddleback (Oct 5, 2008)

Where can one purchase the Drake and Draco, or was that a one time run?


----------



## applevision (Oct 5, 2008)

Fiddleback said:


> Where can one purchase the Drake and Draco, or was that a one time run?


:bump: +1 on that question! I'm also in the same boat.


----------



## tricker (Oct 5, 2008)

draco?....here you go

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166864


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 5, 2008)

had a wee and a draco. sold both, but regretted selling the draco. replaced it with a drake, and love it. love the lummis, but for a small tiny light i like the draco/drake the best.


----------



## applevision (Oct 5, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> had a wee and a draco. sold both, but regretted selling the draco. replaced it with a drake, and love it. love the lummis, but for a small tiny light i like the draco/drake the best.



Thanks, HoopleHead... this is important stuff for making the final decision. Could you tell us more about why? I was starting to really lean towards the wee...until I read your post. I'm gonna be  by the end of this!


----------



## MKLight (Oct 5, 2008)

Peter Atwood, ~Decide~, Secur1, heckboy, HoopleHead:

Thank you for your help! :thumbsup:




applevision said:


> Thanks, HoopleHead... this is important stuff for making the final decision. Could you tell us more about why? I was starting to really lean towards the wee...until I read your post. I'm gonna be  by the end of this!



+1...thanks for your questions applevison!


How does the FluPic work? I have a Jil Intelli and sometimes it turns on as expected (low, user def, high) and sometimes it turns on in a different order. Do you like the FluPic and does it work reliably?

Looking forward to hearing more responses! Also, how long does usually shipping take for either? I live in Pennsylvania.

Thanks again!
Mike


----------



## applevision (Oct 6, 2008)

So I'm pretty much between the Wee vs. the Drake--these seem to be the little buggers (as opposed to the Raw and the Draco, the big brothers of each). 

I feel like we need an ultra-tiny light shootout, because I can't really find good comparisons out there.

I did read this from another board by a member called "iconoclast":


> I have both the draco and the wee, but I don't have a firefly to compare against.
> When I picked up my draco, I went for the combo deal that included the drake, which is the draco's little sibling.
> When placed side by side, the drake and the wee are very close in size. They're the same diameter, and use the same battery, but the triangle bit on the tail of the drake, which houses the trit and lanyard hole, is the only part that extends taller than the wee (including it's trit and lanyard tail). The draco is the same diameter but taller than either of these, sort of like a smaller arc-aaa. So among the items I have on hand to compare against, the wee is the winner for the smallest size category, but only slightly beating out the drake.


My pros/cons so far:

Lummi Wee Pros:
Low price 
Smaller (slightly!)
Warm light option
Optional brightness

Lummi Wee Cons:
1 mode only: Need to choose brightness and stick with it
? less durable
Slipperier due to lack of knurling


Drake Pros:
Multi Mode 
? More durable
Knurling for better grip

Drake Cons:
High Price
Complicated table of options when ordering (I know that's sort of lame, but the page really does put me off a bit!)
--

So, I'm thinking it's Wee for me. The significant price disparity really pushes me towards the Wee (about $82 for what I want vs. >$150 for the Drake!)...

Guys, does this sound right? 

And if so... I will need some help: 25/50/100 lumens?!?! Which one?! I am a lumenophile/luxwhore so I long for the 100 lumens... BUT, with only 15 min runtime, I kind of think that the tradeoff is too extreme... I'd like to keep it on my keychain as a veritable "phial of Galadriel"... And although folks have warned against the trits in such a situation (folks have said that they are liable to break), I think I need them!!

Finally: What color trit to get? I think I'm okay with all three colors, but I want to know which one seems brightest/easiest to see. Any thoughts?

Any advice/thoughts/photos are highly welcome! Thanks!


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Oct 6, 2008)

heckboy - Could you _please_ post a picture of these lights next to each other?



heckboy said:


> Adding a little more detail, I've got a Drake (TiCN), Draco (Chrome), Wee NS, Raw NS, and Raw Al.


----------



## applevision (Oct 6, 2008)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> heckboy - Could you _please_ post a picture of these lights next to each other?



+1!


----------



## nathan310 (Oct 6, 2008)

applevision said:


> I'd like to keep it on my keychain as a veritable "phial of Galadriel"... And although folks have warned against the trits in such a situation (folks have said that they are liable to break), I think I need them


 
FYI I'm telling you I had my keys in the same pocket with my raw ns (For 5 minutes)accidenatlly and the tritum vial broke

They seem to be very very fragile.

If the trituns on the wee are anything like the one on the ns I'm sure they will crack.

That said the raw ns is my favorite light for edc.

IMO it's awesome.

Does anyone know the difference in lumens of the turbo head drake/draco and regular or estimated output of lumens for either?

Thanks.


----------



## Kapak (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a Wee NS at 25 lumens as my current EDC. I chose not to put trits because of my keys. I also got the Raw AL at 20/200 lumens and with trits. That was my trade of to the Wee


----------



## applevision (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks, nathan310 and Kapak. Okay, I will not get the trits on my Wee... :mecry:... but I will have to copy Kepak and get a Raw with trits! :twothumbs

...and with that I am truly a CPF member now... I will BUY BOTH!:welcome:


----------



## MKLight (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for your help! I also have the Raw NS and Wee NS on order. As soon as I receive those, the Drake or Draco will be next. Hopefully not both of them or my account will go ! lol 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## nathan310 (Oct 8, 2008)

applevision said:


> Thanks, nathan310 and Kapak. Okay, I will not get the trits on my Wee... :mecry:... but I will have to copy Kepak and get a Raw with trits! :twothumbs
> 
> ...and with that I am truly a CPF member now... I will BUY BOTH!:welcome:


 
Excellent choice!

I'm waiting on a warm tint raw ns I ordered with 5 trits:devil:

I will just have to be very careful that the ns stays alone in the pocket this time.


----------



## Casebrius (Oct 9, 2008)

~Deicide~ said:


> I Suggest Going for The Lummi Lights.
> 
> Have You Seen This And This Review?
> 
> From the Minute That I Read Them, I Was Sold.



Where can I buy these gems?


----------



## Casebrius (Oct 9, 2008)

~Deicide~ said:


> I Suggest Going for The Lummi Lights.
> 
> Have You Seen This And This Review?
> 
> From the Minute That I Read Them, I Was Sold.


where can i buy these gems?


----------



## applevision (Oct 9, 2008)

Casebrius said:


> Where can I buy these gems?



http://web.mac.com/Lummii/Lummi2/Lummi_Home.html

You will not be disappointed!


----------



## groovadelickun (Oct 9, 2008)

applevision said:


> http://web.mac.com/Lummii/Lummi2/Lummi_Home.html
> 
> You will not be disappointed!



Looks like the tritium locators are out of stock until November. Anyone know where to purchase some ice blue ones that will fit the Raw?


----------



## txmatt (Oct 9, 2008)

applevision said:


> I will need some help: 25/50/100 lumens?!?! Which one?! I am a lumenophile/luxwhore so I long for the 100 lumens... BUT, with only 15 min runtime, I kind of think that the tradeoff is too extreme...



I can't speak to the light comparisons, but I've had a Wee NS on my keychain for about a year and have been very pleased. Check with Lummi about getting additional pills. I bought the Wee 25 but bought the extra two pills with driver & LED for pretty cheap ($10-$15 each or something like that). That allows you to play around with all the output options and choose which one you want in your single-level light. Also, if you ever have one fail you have replacements. I think I've got the 50 in now. The 25 was fine, too. Never even put in the 100 because for occasional close-up tasks like reading, I didn't want that much light and prefer longer runtime.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Oct 9, 2008)

heckboy said:


> Adding a little more detail, I've got a Drake (TiCN), Draco (Chrome), Wee NS, Raw NS, and Raw Al.


Where is *heckboy*? I really want a comparison shot of the popular keychain lights.


----------



## heckboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Where is *heckboy*? I really want a comparison shot of the popular keychain lights.



Oh hey there! Sorry I wasn't paying attention. I take a digipic right now and figure out how to post it.

Later,
HB


----------



## heckboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Here they are! L to R: Drake, Wee NS, Draco, Raw Al. I always forget how much I like the patina that the Wee has acquired from being EDCd.


----------



## applevision (Oct 10, 2008)

heckboy said:


> Here they are! L to R: Drake, Wee NS, Draco, Raw Al. I always forget how much I like the patina that the Wee has acquired from being EDCd.



heckboy! You are the man of the hour! Thank you for this awesome comparison pic!!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 10, 2008)

The Draco is made in various different finishes. From top to bottom in this photo, they are:

TiN
TiCN
Ti (bare)






Not shown here are AlTiN, Chrome or Diamond black.


----------



## MKLight (Oct 10, 2008)

DM51,

Very nice, also! Quick question, though...all three heads look a little different in size. The Ti (bare) looks the smallest. Is there a reason for that? Are they different in powers or age?

Thanks DM51, Heckboy, and Applevision!
Mike


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you heckboy! I had searched and searched for a comparison shot of those flashlights to no avail. Now I can finally completely compare them. Thanks! :twothumbs


----------



## heckboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Thank you heckboy! I had searched and searched for a comparison shot of those flashlights to no avail. Now I can finally completely compare them. Thanks! :twothumbs



You're welcome!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 10, 2008)

MKLight said:


> ...all three heads look a little different in size. The Ti (bare) looks the smallest. Is there a reason for that? Are they different in powers or age?


I'm not really sure of the answer to that. They were different batches, probably, selected for different finishes. Also, they are all hand made, so there were variations here and there. But they all work exactly the same. For their size, they are unbelievably powerful on maximum, and you can program them to any setting you want.


----------



## applevision (Oct 12, 2008)

Heckboy, how many lumens did you pick for your Lummi wee?

I'm just curious--I think that as txmatt suggested, I'm going to get another pill in addition to the 100 lumen one I ordered with the light...

:duh2:


----------



## heckboy (Oct 13, 2008)

applevision said:


> Heckboy, how many lumens did you pick for your Lummi wee?
> 
> I'm just curious--I think that as txmatt suggested, I'm going to get another pill in addition to the 100 lumen one I ordered with the light...
> 
> :duh2:



I picked 50. Works good for me illuminating stuff inside a car and finding socks in the morning.

Later,
Kevin


----------



## MKLight (Oct 13, 2008)

DM51,

Thanks for the reply. I am probably the only crazy one who noticed that!?! :laughing::devil::shakehead

Have a great one! 
Mike




DM51 said:


> I'm not really sure of the answer to that. They were different batches, probably, selected for different finishes. Also, they are all hand made, so there were variations here and there. But they all work exactly the same. For their size, they are unbelievably powerful on maximum, and you can program them to any setting you want.


----------



## MKLight (Oct 27, 2008)

I've received my Raw NS and Wee NS. I like them both. I'm still amazed how small the Wee is...that's not to say the Raw is large, but the Wee is very tiny...the Raw is small.

In regards to the Raw, while carrying it, after the second full charge, I had it in my jeans coin pocket. When I went to use it that night, it barely glowed. I thought I had accidentally turned it on. After searching through threads on CPF, I read that the threads need to be ultra clean...lacking any excess lube or failures could occur. I wiped the excess lube off, fully charged the battery again, and haven't had any problems since....well, since last Saturday night when this happened. So, now all is great again! 

I've also noticed the Wee glows slightly. It hasn't affected overall runtime (although I haven't done a true, full test). I unscrew it slightly, until there is slight battery rattle, then tighten it just a bit for the rattle to stop. Usually, that's all that's necessary. 

Both lights are amazing. I read another thread about polishing the reflector on the Wee. Instead of doing this with a Dremel Tool...which I don't have the polishing accessory piece...I did this with Simichrome Polish. It changed the beam from a full flood, to a bright hotspot with good side spill. I don't have pictures, but think similar ones are posted.

BTW, the Raw NS is a 200/20 lumen model. The 200 lm is very white with a slight cool tinge to it. The 20 lm is also white with a a slight, uniform green tinge to it. The Wee NS is the 50 lumen Q3, neutral white model. This looks very similar in color to an incandescent bulb. I compared it to my Surefire E2E. Also, the Wee is significantly brighter than my CR2 Ion. 

I'm considering the Wee Ti, or possibly another Limited Special...need to check funds, though.

The Drake/Draco still seem interesting, too.

Thanks,
Mike
P.S. Applevision...what are you thoughts on your new Lummis?




MKLight said:


> Thanks for your help! I also have the Raw NS and Wee NS on order. As soon as I receive those, the Drake or Draco will be next. Hopefully not both of them or my account will go ! lol
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


----------



## applevision (Oct 28, 2008)

MKLight said:


> I've received my Raw NS and Wee NS. I like them both. I'm still amazed how small the Wee is...that's not to say the Raw is large, but the Wee is very tiny...the Raw is small.
> 
> In regards to the Raw, while carrying it, after the second full charge, I had it in my jeans coin pocket. When I went to use it that night, it barely glowed. I thought I had accidentally turned it on. After searching through threads on CPF, I read that the threads need to be ultra clean...lacking any excess lube or failures could occur. I wiped the excess lube off, fully charged the battery again, and haven't had any problems since....well, since last Saturday night when this happened. So, now all is great again!
> 
> ...



:mecry: I'm still waiting to receive them! I placed the order on Oct 8th and then got word on Oct 22 that they were shipped... hopefully anytime now! I can't wait! I got the Wee @100 lm. I am going to check it out and then probably get the 50 or 25 pill for versatility... I will post photos and stuff asap! You are so lucky!!


----------



## gollum (Oct 28, 2008)

just my 2 cents....
I own the wee n/s and raw Ti both very nice 
also own a draco chrome

I carry the draco on a paracord for around the neck
the wee ns on my keychain,I added a small amount of clear araldite around the trit vials as one did break.
had no trouble since doing this.
the wee will last only 15 mins which is fine unless you need to do a proper job requiring some sort of fiddly task etc....doesn't take long to go flat....usually only needed to light the path ahead or find something.
also good for reading as its a floody beam.

the draco is a bling beast,awesome output and very versatile...well worth navigating the sales thread,just email modamag for confirmation if you get confused.
you get 2 batteries which is great,its easier to use and technically superior but you pay the price...the lummi products look like jewellry and have k.i.s.s. operation.

to sum up the best thing is to buy both and play with them for a while ...they are easily sold here on cpf for little loss. but I bet you'll keep them all,they are truely little treasures....
THANKS TO BOTH BUILDERS FOR THESE PRODUCTS :twothumbs

when I get more $$$ I'll be getting the Ti Draco and if theres ever a raw Da I'd love to own one of them too, I got a wee Da on order ...can't wait


----------



## applevision (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

I finally got my Lummi Wee! I am so happy!

Here are some pics:




The Lummi Wee NS, brand new!







From L to R: Glo-Toob, Lummi Wee, NiteCore D10 and an "olde-school" [email protected] SOLITAIRE! Look how tiny the Wee is!






Head-on...







A truly teeny light!







And it's going right on my keychain!

In sum, this is a gorgeous, well-built and insanely bright (I got the 100 lumen model, of course...). I am extremely happy with the purchase. I also got a Nano charger and extra battery. I didn't get trits because I was warned that they can break on the keychain.


Thanks guys!!

:twothumbs


----------



## applevision (Oct 29, 2008)

*BEAMSHOTS*

Hey team,

I had to post a few quick beamshots as well of the Lummi wee!

I am debating putting this in its own thread, but I think that this is the best place for them...

So here are beamshots of the Lummi Wee vs. the NiteCore D10:

http://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp94/luxwhore/IMG_4440.jpg

*[over-size image replaced by link - DM51] *

D10 on the Left (at Full brightness), Lummi Wee on the Right (with the warm-colored option). You can see that the Wee is actually fairly bright, especially for such a peanut of a light!! I got the 100 lumen one and the NiteCore D10 is rated at 130 lumens... But it seems like a bigger difference than that. One thing is the reflector which is making for a nice spot on the D10 while the Wee has this gorgeous soft floody beam. 

http://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp94/luxwhore/IMG_4441.jpg

*[over-size image replaced by link - DM51] *

Now here we see a Fauxton (pictured in my last post) vs. the Wee on the Right. You can see just how amazingly warm and bright this little guy is compared to the cold, blue dot of the fauxton... which, by the way, is an amazing little bugger in its own right. 

NB: You cannot compare the two photos since the aperture was not fixed (I was using my little camera).

I wanted to close by saying that I tried to take a pic of these vs. the Solitaire... but the Solitaire's beam* WAS NOT VISIBLE *in the photos!!!! It's just that these lights are so much more powerful that they just wash it right out.

The Wee is an amazing light and I am so excited to have it. The warm tint is just gorgeous and it honest looks like an incan--in a good way!


----------



## jwalker497 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Drake vs Wee*

I did a very thourough search and cannot find the answers to my questions not a direct head to head comparison of these 2 lights. All I want to know is the following

1. What are each of these lights rated @ in Lumens?

2. What are there runtimes for each of these lights for each setting? (lummi only has 1 setting I beleive)

3. Would love to see a beam shot comparison of these 2 is possible. Thanks.


----------



## vb14 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Drake vs Wee*

Check this out. There are also useful links in it.


----------



## Alan_P (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Drake vs Wee*

The Wee is a single level light available in 100, 50 and 25 lumens. Pick the one you want when ordering. The run times are 15, 30 and 90 minutes to 50% accordingley. The light is unregulated. The beam pattern is pure flood. The light up a room beautifully but have no throw. 

The Drake has multiple output levels. The highest level is a little over 100 lumens with a run about the same as the 100 lumen Wee. The lowest level appears to be about 2 lumens to my eyes. The run time depends on the combinations of levels used. The reflector provids considerably more throw then the Wee at the expense of having a more irregular beam shape (you can't do better out of a reflecor that small). 

Sorry that I can't provide beam shots.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 26, 2009)

heckboy said:


> I've got a Drake (TiCN), Draco (Chrome...They are all surreal in brightness. In terms of size to output I'm always impressed with the Draco at full power.





HoopleHead said:


> had a wee and a draco. sold both, but regretted selling the draco. replaced it with a drake, and love it. love the lummis, but for a small tiny light i like the draco/drake the best.


 
Heckboy and HoopleHead,

Both of you having had both the Drake and Draco I hope you can give some insight. I have an AlTiN Draco and have found myself wanting to try a Drake and have been expecting it to be the same for my user setting and the factory low with the main difference being the high and shorter battery life.

How have you found them to comapare to each other and do you think a happy Draco owner could be satisfied with a Drake as a replacement?


----------



## heckboy (Apr 27, 2009)

My Draco has been on dresser drawer duty for awhile not getting any use. I've swapped it out for a Ti ION XRE for awhile. I've got the Drake on one set of car keys and it gets regular use. One difference that is apparent to me is that my Drake has a bit of a green tint to it on high while the Draco is very white. For it's intended use I have no problem whatsoever with the tint of the Drake. Because of the tint difference I'd be hard pressed to consider them interchangable for all uses. For my simplistic use, as really fancy keychain lights, the two are pretty much the same. BTW, I almost always have another larger sized light available nearby which makes the differences even less important to me.

If I was forced at gunpoint to choose between them I'd take the Draco given longer runtime for a given setting and the hyper bright high. For me the size is for practical purposes the same as I am most concerned about the diameter of pocket lights and these are the same diameter.

You know what they say: get 'em both! 

Later,
HB


----------



## MKLight (Apr 27, 2009)

HB,

Does one feel better in your hands than the other? Is it easier to turn the Draco on with one hand than the Drake? Or do you typically use 2 hands? BTW, my Drake doesn't have a green tint...it's cooler with a white with slight blue color. It's an R2, I think W tint...not totally sure on that, though...would have to look it up. 

Thanks,
MK

EDIT: If you had to do it over again, would you buy both?


----------



## heckboy (Apr 27, 2009)

I've found that I use one hand to turn on the Drake. If the setting isn't what I want then I go to two hands to access the user interface. Just fiddling with them without keys attached the Draco is easier for me to one hand operate as you would suspect but I still use two hands to access the options.

I get completely geeked over small lights so I've got no regrets over buying both. I am always on the lookout for keychain sized lights. 

Later,
HB


----------



## MKLight (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks. I'm thinking about getting a Draco. I'm trying to decide whether a Ti...AlTiN or bare...or in Aluminum because of it's heat properties. I like gadgets, too. Decisions, decisions...lol

Thanks again,
MK


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 27, 2009)

heckboy said:


> If I was forced at gunpoint to choose between them I'd take the Draco given longer runtime for a given setting and the hyper bright high. For me the size is for practical purposes the same as I am most concerned about the diameter of pocket lights and these are the same diameter.
> 
> You know what they say: get 'em both!


I have the Draco and can't stop thinking about the Drake lately, so I'm sure it's only a matter of time! :naughty:


----------



## JLEGG (Apr 27, 2009)

i couldn't decide either so i ordered them both.
a wee and a drake.
i have an excuse.
fathers day is coming up, a little soon maybe but hey at least i have an excuse


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 27, 2009)

Where does one go to get a Drake flashlight?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 27, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> Where does one go to get a Drake flashlight?



Just around the corner to CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166864


----------



## MKLight (Apr 28, 2009)

JLEGG said:


> i couldn't decide either so i ordered them both.
> a wee and a drake.
> i have an excuse.
> fathers day is coming up, a little soon maybe but hey at least i have an excuse



Lol Excuses are a good thing....Father's Day...stimulating the economy...


----------



## applevision (Apr 28, 2009)

Just ordered a Drake--finally!

When it arrives I will do some compare and contrast to the Wee! 

lovecpf


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 28, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Just around the corner to CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166864


 

Thank you 

I have a Wee, so I guess the next "tiny light" purchase should be the
little Drake!!

P.S. DONE!! just ordered a chrome Drake package plus extra cell for my Wee!

Thanks you guys for steering me to this little light.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sure it's mentioned somewhere, but what is the run time for
the Drake?
Does it only have one output level?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 28, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> I'm sure it's mentioned somewhere, but what is the run time for
> the Drake?
> Does it only have one output level?



It has 10 levels, on the lowest level it can last a few hours.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Drake vs Wee*

Just buy both!

That was my solution :huh: lovecpf


----------



## JLEGG (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Drake vs Wee*

i did i did.
both are on order.
that cuts down on decisions i have to make


----------



## DM51 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Drake vs Wee*

There is already a thread on this topic, so I'm merging them.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 29, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> DONE!! just ordered a chrome Drake package plus extra cell for my Wee!





PsychoBunny said:


> Does it only have one output level?


You are a flashaholic dude! You bought the Drake not even knowing anything about it's burst high, low and user selectable setting! :twothumbs


----------



## dandism (Oct 8, 2009)

So which is brighter: wee or drake?


----------



## MKLight (Oct 9, 2009)

The Drake is rated higher (I think OTF of 160lm) versus the Wee which tops 100lm. The Drake is a multimode light, too. Lastly, the Wee is mostly flood, so it doesn't look at bright as the more traditional beam of the Drake. Both are excellent lights and have strong followings. 

Good luck,
MK


----------



## HKJ (Oct 9, 2009)

dandism said:


> So which is brighter: wee or drake?



Check my small flashlight roundup (the drake/draco wins).

Note: The drake/draco can only maintain full output for a very short time.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 9, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Note: The drake/draco can only maintain full output for a very short time.


But if you're a sparing user like me you can get a week or two off one charge! :twothumbs


----------

